# caracteristicas estaticas y dinamicas del SCR NTE5411



## Nara Shikamaru (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola Eruditos.....  necesito un favor...  necesito resolver los siguientes ejercicios, pero no logro hacer los calculos bien porque ya llevo 3 SCR quemados y 8 Resistencias... ops: realmente no se como resolver los ejercicios.....  les pido por favor que los vean y que me den una ayuda....  Gracias


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Nov 21, 2007)

Aqui les envio anexo la otra parte del ejercicio


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Nov 21, 2007)

Cierto.....RL...la carga...es un motor de 12V de 0.4A....es el ventilador una fuente de poder....


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Nov 23, 2007)

Hola, les pido por favor que me ayuden a resolver estos circuitos porque sigo sin que me funcionen, no logro hacer los calculos, esta es la tercera parte del ciruito, tampoco me funciono....espero que por favor me ayuden....gracias


----------



## IVAN30393 (Abr 28, 2011)

hola nara aqui te dejo un link que te resuelve tu problema espero que te ayude
http://dbelectronica.com.ve/Publicaciones/InformeN1.doc


----------

